# Another antique skiptooth...



## F4iGuy (Nov 2, 2011)

*What am I?*

I picked this up while on a long weekend in the midwest...the previous owner said he knew nothing about it. Headbadge of course is missing, she has a very interesting star shaped crank, boxed chain, rear fender, front fork looks very similar to my Orient. The obvious added kickstand is interesting! The rims are wooden and the tires are white walled tubeless. The rear coaster brake says "Peerless" on the brake arm. Sorry will have to post up pics of the rims and tires later. Any ideas on the make or how old she is?


----------



## bricycle (Nov 2, 2011)

Can we see some larger photo's?


----------



## F4iGuy (Nov 2, 2011)

bricycle said:


> Can we see some larger photo's?




Sorry i just realized this too, let me see if i can upload a bit clearer ones tonight too.


----------



## axsepul (Nov 2, 2011)

is it like this





http://www.postersplease.com/images/image.php?id=48_103&a=1


----------



## F4iGuy (Nov 2, 2011)

*Better Pictures*

or at least hoping these are better...


----------



## F4iGuy (Nov 2, 2011)

a another picture...


----------



## lobsterboyx (Nov 3, 2011)

I could be wrong, but that looks to be a westfield built bike from the mid to late 30s. at least in looking at that fork and dropouts, it looks very similar to my westfield built elgin oriole


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 3, 2011)

If that chain is original, that bike should be pre 1900. It's has a nice block chain.


----------



## F4iGuy (Nov 3, 2011)

*The seat*

The seat looks like a 30's replacement to me. There is also one black rubber hand grip that is split and weathered. I really thought the star design crank would be a dead giveaway but i can't find anything of the sort. The fork has some amount of black paint still on it which stops almost halfway down each fork and it appears like either chrome or nickel plating the rest of the way down. The fork is drilled at the end for the wood rim, not notched. I'm hoping to start pulling the fork off it this weekend, been soaking it in WD-40 for a few days.


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 4, 2011)

The pedals are really old. I would guess teens or 20s. Not sure of the maker.


----------



## F4iGuy (Nov 8, 2011)

Pulled the seatpost out tonight without any problem, had a good bit of grease/goo on the post which allowed it to slide out easily. At this point the bike was upside down in the repair stand and a nice large ball bearing followed the removal of the seatpost. So now i have the crank bolts soaking in WD-40 and hoping to tear it apart and hopefully even further identify this puppy in the next few days.


----------

